# iMovie export losing audio/video sync



## hazmat (Jan 28, 2002)

I imported about an hour of footage from MiniDV into iMovie. It split it into seven clips, and all play just fine. When I exported the project into either iDVD or Quicktime so I could import it into iDVD, the end of the movie lost sync of audio and video. It seems maybe about after a half hour, the voice starts to get about one to two seconds ahead of the video. I tried both iDVD format and Quicktime highest quality, and the same thing happens. Anyone know what the deal here is? This is a G4 867 and I made sure that nothing else was running, and even tried again after restarting OS X. No clue what is happening. 

Thanks.


----------



## jmcook (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm having the same problem.  I heard that there is an audio sync issue involving the latest versions of Final Cut Pro and Quicktime.  I wonder if the problem is a bug in Quicktime.


----------



## ByerlyRips (Feb 10, 2003)

Is the imported audio 12bit as opposed to 16bit? 

From the Apple KBase:



> TITLE
> 
> iMovie 2: Audio and Video Lose Synchronization When Exported to QuickTime or iDVD
> 
> ...


----------



## hazmat (Feb 11, 2003)

That happened to me once.  The fix was to re-record in 16-bit audio.  Good thing it was only when I was transfering VHS to MiniDV.


----------

